
Dreddit; Reddit + BTC on Lightning - enamakel
https://dreddit.cryptocontrol.io/?ref=hackernews
======
enamakel
So basically it's a link aggregator with a different kind of incentive
structure; unlike Steemit or Reddit. Users can tip each other in BTC and that
BTC can be withdrawn via the Lightning Network. By allowing users to tip each
other, the focus is more on creating content that people would like to tip.
People who tip also earn Karma points which help in increasing the popularity
of their posts & comments.

~~~
sahilsing123
nice! I've been a steemit user for quite some time but the quality has
seriously detoriated. I'm going to try this out? looks like there's a tipping
frenzy happening?

